# Coffee Beans



## Guest (Jan 6, 2017)

As the title says I'm looking for somewhere to buy coffee beans, have tried few out of supermarkets and Starbucks, upto now the Starbucks ones are the best. I've had a look online and some websites seem very good and reasonable prices. Don't really want to get tied into a program where they send you beans every month unless i found a favourite bean. Probably have a lot of beans to try until I find a favourite. Was just wondering if anyone had couple of recommendations to websites that people can recommend they've had good beans & service from, cheers.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

anything you buy retail will be old and stale - you need beans within a few days of roasting, that have had time to off-gas but not go stale.

Coffee Compass is amazing - MUCH cheaper than most boutique roasters but the friendliest and best quality stuff. If you dont already have a blend or bean in mind then ring them and just ask for suggestions. You wont go wrong.

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/

One thing to note is that Coffee Compass sell in 500g bags while almost all the others will show prices for 250g bags, and they are almost the same price 

Coffee Compass tend to roast on the darker side, so if you like a very bright light roast then it may not be the best option. Hasbean or one of the others would be great.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Saw this one https://www.coffeebeanshop.co.uk/

Not sure if any good as haven't tried them yet but thinking about giving them a go

and thinking about trying these as they are local to us - have mailed them to see what they are like

https://www.redber.co.uk/collections/all-origin-coffees


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Coffee compass all the way  been using them a while now  

If you like cappuccinos a lattes then I'd recommend the hill valley or Brighton lane bean (currently my 1 and 2 in my top 3) 3rd is gusto gold.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm just a basic coffee drinker and not very sophisticated so worry less about freshness etc. Costa and Starbucks get their bags vacuum packed from a warehouse so that's what I do, mostly from Costco 
We get thought about a kg a week, not had a bad one from Costco and the go to is Lavazza red which can be had for 7/8 quid a kilo.
Also worth keeping an eye on Amazon, we got 4kg of Lavazza black this week for £6 each.

Also use Rave Coffee on occasion, they have a wide range and roast to order but we use for decaff, they have two very good ones.
https://ravecoffee.co.uk/


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks for the input fellas, this is exactly the kinda feedback i was looking for, wanted couple of options to buy from that are known to be good, cheers

Omg I've gone through 1kg of stale coffee in 6 days lol


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Bella Barista are good for beans too.

If I'm stuck for fresh roasted beans then I'll go for the basic £2 tesco beans. They sell fast due to the price so are usually fresher than anything else (Usually roasted within the last four weeks)


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Franzpan said:


> Bella Barista are good for beans too.
> 
> If I'm stuck for fresh roasted beans then I'll go for the basic £2 tesco beans. They sell fast due to the price so are usually fresher than anything else (Usually roasted within the last four weeks)


Just keep in mind that beans are at there best from 4-20 days after roasting.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cossiecol said:


> Coffee compass all the way  been using them a while now
> 
> If you like cappuccinos a lattes then I'd recommend the hill valley or Brighton lane bean (currently my 1 and 2 in my top 3) 3rd is gusto gold.


Just opened a bag of Sweet Bourbon and is just lovely as a 1:1 espresso.

They also have some superb single origins for brewing -Ethiopia Rocko Mountain Reserve Natural Process is my favourite in an aeropress or my Sowden.

Hill & Vallet certainly kicks you in the face in the morning in a nice 1:0.75 thick pull.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

just put an order in on coffee compass to use in my Jura J5, can't wait.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Always had good service from this guys, but I do live 20 mins away so collecting is easy for me. you can phone or email any questions you might have.

http://www.thecoffee-roaster.co.uk/home


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Where abouts are you based?

If you can get into London, Monmouth coffee has become my bean of choice - their house blend espresso roast, is an absolute treat! They also do a very tasty Brazillian

Having said that, some of the websites posted are new to me - so a good excuse to get some samples in!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Bigpikle said:


> Just opened a bag of Sweet Bourbon and is just lovely as a 1:1 espresso.
> 
> They also have some superb single origins for brewing -Ethiopia Rocko Mountain Reserve Natural Process is my favourite in an aeropress or my Sowden.
> 
> Hill & Vallet certainly kicks you in the face in the morning in a nice 1:0.75 thick pull.


Yeah, Hill & Valley is a beast of a bean!


----------

